# torpedo shelf



## chosi (Jun 19, 2011)

I just modified a wall shelf to make it into a torpedo shelf.
 I'm trying to decide if I should use it purely for torpedos, or if I should put bottles on top as well.
 Here's a photo with just torpedos.


----------



## chosi (Jun 19, 2011)

Here it is with bottles on top.


----------



## chosi (Jun 19, 2011)

Sorry if the first photo look huge.  Here it is again, hopefully smaller this time.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jun 19, 2011)

Neat idea.  They almost look like they're getting hung lol.  I would put something across the grooves you cut so there's not chance of them sliding off onto the floor [:-]
 Maybe you could cut a very thin groove across the top of the large groove and drop a little piece of wire in there (as thick as a coat hanger wire or something).  That probably sounds confusing, I'd need to draw it out for it to make sense [>:]


----------



## chosi (Jun 19, 2011)

My idea for keeping the bottles from falling off was to tilt the shelf back.  There is a screw in the back of the shelf on the bottom, that keeps it at an angle.  Not sure how this picture will look, but here are the plans I drew up.  Note the screw in the view on the top right.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jun 19, 2011)

a velcro strap would work perfect on the front,just some fine fabric and velcro between the bottles.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 19, 2011)

Great idea,...nice job...It looks great, but would look best with the fresh cuts stained and varnished to match,...and smaller bottles on the top of the shelf for symmetry. (Maybe some aqua meds, to showcase the cool colors on the torps)


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 19, 2011)

looks better without those odd glass objects on the top[]


----------



## rockbot (Jun 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  chosi
> 
> Sorry if the first photo look huge.Â  Here it is again, hopefully smaller this time.


 
 Nice bottles. I find white is the best back drop for bottles or sunlight.[]


----------



## Dansalata (Jun 30, 2011)

looks nice great idea!!!


----------



## chosi (Jun 30, 2011)

I agree that the oak backdrop is not ideal.  If I was building the shelf myself from scratch, I wouldn't have that board that is in back of the bottles, I'd go with bare wall.


----------



## tigue710 (Jul 1, 2011)

Now that's living dangerously...!  You could paint it white... That would let the colors show better... I'd be hard pressed to hang bottles like that though... A strong fart could destroy your collection!


----------



## baltbottles (Jul 1, 2011)

I think those torpedoes look a bit tense..... I think I would be tense also if I was just hanging around like that. I think torpedoes look best when displayed in a more relaxed setting. In a nice safe cradle where they don't have to worry about rolling away or falling over.

 Chris


----------



## rockbot (Jul 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  baltbottles
> 
> I think those torpedoes look a bit tense..... I think I would be tense also if I was just hanging around like that. I think torpedoes look best when displayed in a more relaxed setting. In a nice safe cradle where they don't have to worry about rolling away or falling over.
> 
> Chris


 
 Love those cradles and they do look pretty relaxed.[]


----------



## phil44 (Jul 24, 2011)

Here's mine


----------

